# Another croc found at FNQ beach



## News Bot (Oct 3, 2012)

AUTHORITIES have captured another crocodile at a far north Queensland beach where a dog was attacked and killed last month.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-




















*Published On:* 03-Oct-12 12:51 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## anthony91 (Oct 3, 2012)

why would someone want to kill such a beautiful animal?


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 3, 2012)

Our Rangers at Numbulwar (East Arnhem) are going to have to get rid of two crocs that have killed several dogs at a spot popular with kids and fishermen right in front of town. They are reported as 4 and 6 meters respectively. (The big one was mistaken for a sandbar until it moved). They will try to trap them but if that fails it will be a bullet. Sad but true.


----------



## anthony91 (Oct 3, 2012)

i dont see the point of protecting the species if this stuff happens haha. i do understand that these things need to happen sometimes though.


----------



## Renenet (Oct 3, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> The big one was mistaken for a sandbar until it moved



:lol:


----------



## Chanzey (Oct 3, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Our Rangers at Numbulwar (East Arnhem) are going to have to get rid of two crocs that have killed several dogs at a spot popular with kids and fishermen right in front of town. They are reported as 4 and 6 meters respectively. (The big one was mistaken for a sandbar until it moved). They will try to trap them but if that fails it will be a bullet. Sad but true.



Wow 6m, aint bad if it's true, would you guys relocate them to a park or croc farm if their that big? be a massive tourist attraction I guess..


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 3, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Wow 6m, aint bad if it's true, would you guys relocate them to a park or croc farm if their that big? be a massive tourist attraction I guess..



IF it could be lured into a trap..... it would probably go to a croc farm. (or maybe a tourism venture) but that is a big if, at that size it will be very cagey (pardon the pun). It's more likely 5 meters but with CHUNK!


----------



## Chanzey (Oct 3, 2012)

Just get ol' mate with a treble hook.


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha

I caught a 13 footer on a rattling spot lure on 10kg line and..... he just came in to the boat, gave me a death stare, snapped the line and cruised off! 




Chanzey said:


> Just get ol' mate with a treble hook.
> View attachment 266697


----------



## Enlil (Oct 8, 2012)

Crocs have to eat, dogs are food, and people should control their dogs better. I also suggest a $10,000 fine to the owner of the dog for interfering with wildlife.


----------

